# Warum User News abgelehnt?



## Uktawa (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin grade etwas sauer auf die Buffed Redaktion. Seit ich hier bei Buffed bin habe ich genau 2x eine User-News verfasst. Meine erste wurde "versehentlich" in den Papierkorb gepackt und erst nach mehrmaligen Nachfragen wurde sie dann doch auf die Website gebracht und es hieß das es nen Fehler war mit dem Papierkorb. Ok, dachte ich mir...sowas kann passieren.
Nun hab ich vor einingen Tagen folgende User-News verfasst:

_Topic: MEGATEN - Closed Beta gestartet.
Kurzbeschreibung: Shin Megami Tensai startete gestern (5. Mai) in die Deutsche Closed Beta.

Text:
Das zukünftige deutsche F2P-MMO Shin Megami Tensai (kurz MEGATEN) startete gestern in die lang erwartete deutsche Closed Beta. MEGATEN gibt es ausserhalb des deutschsprachigen Raumes schon länger und erfreut sich grosser beliebtheit, da es sich von anderen F2P-MMOs deutlich hervor hebt.
Um so mehr dürfte es die Fans des aussergewöhnlichen Spieles freuen das nun endlich der Startschuss zur deutschen Closed Beta gefallen ist.

MEGATEN ist im Tokio der Zukunft angesiedelt und man schlüpft als Spieler in die Rolle eines Dämonenjägers. Aussergewöhnlich bei MEGATEN ist die Rolle der Dämonen im Spiel.
So kann der Spieler sich nicht nur alle möglichen Dämonen einfangen um mit ihnen ein Bündnis ein zu gehen (sie werden zu festen Begleitern die ihn im Kampf unterstützen), nein er kann auch verschiedene eingefangene Dämonen miteinander "verschmelzen" und so völlig neue Arten entstehen lassen.
Auch das Kampfsystem und Skillsystem ist nicht wie in anderen F2P Titeln. So hat man hier die Möglichkeit (ganz wie in UO/DFO) seine Skills zu "trainieren" um sie so stärker und besser zu machen. Möglichkeiten ergeben sich viele.

Natürlich lebt auch MEGATEN von einem Itemshop, in dem man Hauptsächlich optische Schmankerl für seinen Char erstehen kann. Aber auch nützliches um zB schneller zu leveln und bessere Chancen bei Dämonenverschmelzungen zu haben.

Für die Closed Beta kann sich jeder auf der offiziellen HP anmelden. Mit etwas Glück bekommt man sogar einen Zugang und kann sich ins Getümmel werfen und auf Bugsuche gehen.

Links:
http://de.megaten.aeriagames.com/_

Wie man deutlich erkennen kann ist das einfach nur eine News über nen CB-Start von MEGATEN. Nach einigen Tagen (warum das so lange dauerte verschliesst sich mir) bekam ich dann hier eine kurze PM. Mit folgendem Inhalt: _Hallo Uktawa,

leider konnten wir Deine News-Meldung diesmal nicht berücksichtigen.
Vielleicht klappt's beim nächsten mal.
_
Keine Angabe von Gründen. Also schrieb ich eine Antwort auf diese PM mit der Bitte mir doch wenigstens zu sagen aus welchen Gründen die News abgelehnt wurde. Bis heute hab ich keine Antwort.

Ich kann nur sagen das ich mir schon etwas verarscht vorkomme. Wozu bietet ihr die User-News Funktion an wenn es letztendlich wirklich interessante News ohne jede Angabe von Gründen nicht gebracht wird? Ich hätte es ja verstanden wenn ihr selber ne News von der Closed Beta von MEGATEN gebracht hättet. Aber weder Ihr noch andere User haben eine derartige News gebracht.
Sollte ein PORTAL FÜR ONLINESPIELE nicht auch über ONLINESPIELE berichten ?! In diesem Falle auch über den Start einer Closed Beta ?! Hier wird doch sonst auch jeder Furz in WoW oder jeder Itemshopmüll aus RoM von euch gepostet. Sogar News in Massen über Games die es noch nicht mal in irgend einer Beta gibt.
Also warum zur Hölle keine News über die Closed Beta von MEGATEN. Noch dazu wenn euch die User hier sogar noch die arbeit ab nehmen ?!

Ganz ehrlich, ich kann das nicht nach voll ziehen und find das auf gut Deutsch gesagt Scheiße.


Uktawa mit dickem Hals !


----------



## Shrukan (14. Mai 2009)

So wirst du definitiv auch keine Antwort kriegen :>


----------



## Uktawa (15. Mai 2009)

*push*


----------



## Xelyna (15. Mai 2009)

Von ein zwei Rechtschreibfehlern abgesehen (; welche Kategorie hattest du denn gewählt?
Und ich denke auch, dass es für Moderatoren oder Admins sehr schwer wäre auf wirklich jede PM zu antworten, das hat mit Sicherheit nichts mit dir zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (15. Mai 2009)

Shrukan schrieb:


> So wirst du definitiv auch keine Antwort kriegen :>



Warum sollte er nicht? Prinzipiell fände ich auch eine Begründung sinnvoll. Allein schon deswegen damit die Leute in Zukunft die Hinweise ev. zu herzen nehmen können.


----------



## Xelyna (15. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Warum sollte er nicht? Prinzipiell fände ich auch eine Begründung sinnvoll. Allein schon deswegen damit die Leute in Zukunft die Hinweise ev. zu herzen nehmen können.


Mh, dafür gibt es ja eigentlch den kleinen User-News Leitfaden 

*Das solltest du in Deiner User-News beachten, damit wir sie auch freischalten können:*
   1. Der News-Text muss von Dir stammen, wir können keine Texte veröffentlichen, die von einer anderen Webseite kopiert worden.
   2. Das News-Thema wurde noch nicht von einem anderen Benutzer verfasst.
   3. Wir veröffentlichen keine News ohne Quelle: Du musst eine Quelle (Relevante Links) angeben.
   4. Bitte habe Verständnis dafür, dass wir als 'Portal für Online-Rollenspiele' keine Werbe-Plattform für andere Internet-Auftritte sind.

*Die folgenden Tipps helfen uns dabei, Deine User-News schnell zu überprüfen und freizuschalten:*
   1. Lies Dir Deine Meldungen vor dem Absenden noch einmal gründlich durch.
   2. Schreibe Sie am besten in einem Textverarbeitungsprogramm mit Rechtschreibprüfung.
   3. Verwende möglichst deutsche Begriffe, denn News werden auch von Benutzern gelesen, die keine Kenntnisse über das jeweilige Spiel haben.


----------



## Thrainan (15. Mai 2009)

Dann würde ich davon ausgehen das der text abgelehnt wurde da er sich wie ein Werbetext liest. EIne Nachricht muss ein gewisses Maß an Neutralität haben. Aber ich kann nur raten. Wann etwas zu Werbelastig ist und wann nicht ist sicherlich auslegungssache.


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Warum sollte er nicht? Prinzipiell fände ich auch eine Begründung sinnvoll. Allein schon deswegen damit die Leute in Zukunft die Hinweise ev. zu herzen nehmen können.


Oder zumindest überhaupt weiterhin motiviert zu werden, Usernews zu verfassen. 
Wenn es keine Begründung gibt, wird der Verfasser es sich zweimal überlegen überhaupt noch mal was zu schreiben. 
Und für alle anderen hier, die das lesen und mal über eine selbstgeschriebene News nachdenken motiviert solch ein, ich nenne es mal Vorfall, auch nicht.

Und wenn schon eine Ablehnung kommt, die einen oder mehrere Punkte im Usernews Leitfaden betreffen, sollte es kein Problem sein, in der PN einen entsprechenden Hinweis darauf zu geben.


----------



## Uktawa (17. Mai 2009)

Tschja was soll ich sagen, ich hab bis her keinerlei Reaktion auf meine Anfragen bekommen. Ich sehe auch keinen "Fehler" den ich in meiner News unwisentlich hab einfliessen lassen. Und nach "Werbung" klingt das was ich geschrieben habe nun bei weitem nicht. 

Ich bin mitlerweile zwar nicht mehr sauer, aber dafür um so enttäuschter. Und mit Sicherheit werde ich keine User News mehr schreiben. Dann werde ich in Zukunft eben Dinge die hier für alle von Interesse sein könnten für mich behalten. 
Warum soll man sich auch die Mühre einer Recherche machen wenn am Ende alles ohne Begründung abgelehnt wird oder gar im "Müll" landet. 

Dickes DAUMEN RUNTER gen Buffed Redaktion...


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Mai 2009)

Da verstehe ich dich voll und ganz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier hatte ich z.B. mal als Antwort:

*leider konnten wir Deine News-Meldung diesmal nicht berücksichtigen.
Vielleicht klappt's beim nächsten mal.

Anbei der von dir verfasste Text*

Ok bei mir war es dann noch relativ klar warum. Ich denke mal du hast den identischen Text bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist eben wie bei den GM´s in WoW ein Standard-Makro.


----------



## Uktawa (17. Mai 2009)

Tschja, Standartmacro. Da hat man den Eindruck die News werden 1) net richtig gelesen und nur überflogen. Und 2) man klickt sie sporadisch in den "Müll".
Erinnert mich an meinen eMailkasten. Da lese ich von vielen mails auch nur das Betreff und "klick" weg sind sie.

Dann kann man sich den ganzen User-News Teil auch sparen...


----------



## Dalmus (18. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß nicht recht. Was wird hier erwartet?
Man kann halt nicht jede User-News die rein kommt auch veröffentlichen.
Sicherlich wäre eine gezielte Begründung netter als ein Standard-Textbaustein, aber ich habe auch keine Ahnung wieviele Redakteure bei buffed für die Usernews zuständig sind, welche Aufgabengebiete derjenige (falls es nur einer ist) sonst noch so hat (Zeitbudget für die buffed-News) und wieviele Usernews so durchschnittlich am Tag reinkommen.
Und ohne genauere Kenntnisse darüber mag ich nicht darüber urteilen, ob so ein Textbaustein in dem Fall "verwerflich" ist.

Zudem sehe ich auch keinen Grund, warum derjenige seine Entscheidung hier nun rechtfertigen müßte.
Sicherlich wäre es zwar nett von ihm, aber keiner hier hat das Recht derartiges zu verlangen.


----------



## Dracun (18. Mai 2009)

warum nicht?? warum hat hier der TE kein recht ne begründung zu erwarten bzw zu verlangen??

Es ist doch wohl ein Akt des gegenseitigen respekts bzw der achtung zumindest ne begründung warum wieso weshalb?? und wenn halt drin steht "wir finden deine news nicht wert veröffentlich zuwerden" oder halt ne andere begründung.


----------



## Dalmus (18. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> warum nicht?? warum hat hier der TE kein recht ne begründung zu erwarten bzw zu verlangen??


Gegenfrage: Warum sollte der TE das Recht haben eine zu _verlangen_?

Wenn ich ein Buch schreibe, es an einen Verlag schicke und es mit einer Standardantwort ("Tut uns leid... bla bla") zurückbekomme, dann muß ich mich damit abfinden, aber ich habe nicht das Recht vom Verlag eine Begründung zu _verlangen_.
Wenn ich mich auf einen Job bewerbe und meine Mappe mit einem Standardschreiben zurückbekomme, dann hab ich halt ebenfalls Pech, aber hab ich dann das Recht vom Personalchef eine ausführlichere Begründung zu _verlangen_? Nur weil ich meine Bewerbung so toll fand?


----------



## Ocian (18. Mai 2009)

Ich kann dem TE da nur selbst empfehlen, eine nett und sachlich formulierte Mail zu schreiben. Es steht bei jeder Ablehnung dabei, wer sie abgelehnt hat.
Ich vermute nun einfach mal selbst, dass so etwas einfach nicht öftentlich ausdiskutiert wird. Die Entscheidung ist eh gefallen, entweder man springt über seinen Schatten und versucht es erneut oder man lässt es einfach.


----------



## Dracun (18. Mai 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> aber ich habe nicht das Recht vom Verlag eine Begründung zu _verlangen_.
> Wenn ich mich auf einen Job bewerbe und meine Mappe mit einem Standardschreiben zurückbekomme, dann hab ich halt ebenfalls Pech, aber hab ich dann das Recht vom Personalchef eine ausführlichere Begründung zu _verlangen_?


1. Doch kannst du, um zu wissen wo dein eventueller Fehler lag. Es kommt natürlich darauf an wie man fragt.
2. Natürlich ich habe das schon mehr als einmal gemacht und danach wusste ich warum ich net angenommen wurde. 

Ich finde es nicht verwerflich eine Begründung zu erwarten bzw zu verlangen. Es kommt immer auf die Art & Weise an wie man darum bittet.
UND ich will immer wissen warum wieso weshalb, wenn du mit dieser Unwissenheit leben kannst gut ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (18. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> 1. Doch kannst du, um zu wissen wo dein eventueller Fehler lag. Es kommt natürlich darauf an wie man fragt.
> 2. Natürlich ich habe das schon mehr als einmal gemacht und danach wusste ich warum ich net angenommen wurde.
> 
> Ich finde es nicht verwerflich eine Begründung zu *erwarten *bzw zu *verlangen*. Es kommt immer auf die Art & Weise an wie man darum *bittet*.
> ...


Ich war mal so frei 3 Wörter etwas hervorzuheben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche paar Schuhe, ob man um etwas bittet oder ob man etwas erwartet oder verlangt.

Sicherlich kann man nett und höflich um eine nähere Begründung bitten. Dies dann am besten per PM. Da hat derjenige, der abgelehnt hat auch sicher nichts dagegen.
Aber wenn man sich das Recht herausnimmt öffentlich (also hier im Forum) eine Stellungnahme dazu zu verlangen, dann hat's den Anschein derjenige der abgelent hat müsse sich rechtfertigen. Wäre ich der Entscheidungsträger würde ich da das kotzen kriegen und mich bestimmt nicht dazu äußern - jedenfalls nicht in der Form wie es der TE gerne hätte.

Wie sagt man so schön: Wer f***** will muß freundlich sein.


----------



## Uktawa (18. Mai 2009)

Dalmus nur mal so zur Info:
Ich habe nach der Ablehnung die betreffende Person aus der Redaktion per PM gefragt warum die News abgelehnt wurde. Ich hab bis heute keine Antwort bekommen. Also warum soll ich dann nicht das Forum, insbesondere den Teil mit "Meinungen & Anregungen zu buffed.de" nutzen, um meine MEINUNG kund zu tun ? Niemand hat das Recht irgend wen vor zu schreiben was er zu tun und zu lassen hat.
Und wie es weiter oben schon erwähnt wurde, ist es einfach eine Sache der Höflichkeit bzw des Respekts zu sagen warum man die News abgelehnt. Dann würde hier auch kein Mensch was zu mekkern haben. Da aber selbst auf Anfrage NULL Reaktion kahm, weiß man (in dem Falle ich) nicht einmal was man quasi verkehrt gemacht hat.
Ich denke der betreffende Redakteur weiss selber nicht mal warum er die News abgelehnt hat. Warscheinlich wars so ne "Bauchendscheidung" oder er war an dem Tag einfach nur schlecht drauf und hat seine Arbeit nur halbherzig geamcht. Sonst hätte man sicher schon längst was dazu gesagt. Und sei es nur per PM an mich.
Nunja, ich will mich über den ganzen Mist auch net mehr rum ärgern. Ich habe meine Endscheidung für die Zukunft getroffen. Und die sieht so aus das ich keine User News mehr schreiben werde. Auch wenn ich vieleicht interessante Infos hätte die andere auch gerne hätten. 

In diesem Sinne...eine schöne Woche allen.


----------



## Dalmus (18. Mai 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Dalmus nur mal so zur Info:
> Ich habe nach der Ablehnung die betreffende Person aus der Redaktion per PM gefragt warum die News abgelehnt wurde. Ich hab bis heute keine Antwort bekommen.


Uktawa nur mal so zur Info:
Dann hat der Betreffende wohl eine ganze Menge Arbeit könnte man annehmen.
Das würde auch die spärliche Begründung der Ablehnung erklären.



Uktawa schrieb:


> Also warum soll ich dann nicht das Forum, insbesondere den Teil mit "Meinungen & Anregungen zu buffed.de" nutzen, um meine MEINUNG kund zu tun ? Niemand hat das Recht irgend wen vor zu schreiben was er zu tun und zu lassen hat.


Richtig.
Ich hatte den Eindruck als wolltest Du den buffed-Redakteuren, bzw. dem Zuständigen, vorschreiben, daß er seine Ablehnung Deiner News zu begründen hat.
Da muß ich wohl etwas fehlinterpretiert haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Uktawa schrieb:


> Und wie es weiter oben schon erwähnt wurde, ist es einfach eine Sache der Höflichkeit bzw des Respekts zu sagen warum man die News abgelehnt. Dann würde hier auch kein Mensch was zu mekkern haben. Da aber selbst auf Anfrage NULL Reaktion kahm, weiß man (in dem Falle ich) nicht einmal was man quasi verkehrt gemacht hat.


Andere sehen es als eine Sache der Höflichkeit und des Respekts, wenn man dem Zuständigen Zeit für seine Antwort läßt. Die Worte "Vor einigen Tagen" im Eingangspost legen die Vermutung nahe, daß Du dies nicht getan hast, sondern eben gleich nach ein paar Tagen hier einen Thread erstellt hast, um mal eben öffentlich rumzumeckern.



Uktawa schrieb:


> Ich denke der betreffende Redakteur weiss selber nicht mal warum er die News abgelehnt hat. Warscheinlich wars so ne "Bauchendscheidung" oder er war an dem Tag einfach nur schlecht drauf und hat seine Arbeit nur halbherzig geamcht. Sonst hätte man sicher schon längst was dazu gesagt. Und sei es nur per PM an mich.


Wilde Unterstellungen? Klingen ja sehr fundiert.



Uktawa schrieb:


> Nunja, ich will mich über den ganzen Mist auch net mehr rum ärgern. Ich habe meine Endscheidung für die Zukunft getroffen. Und die sieht so aus das ich keine User News mehr schreiben werde. Auch wenn ich vieleicht interessante Infos hätte die andere auch gerne hätten.


Klingt irgendwie nach "Trotzphase".


----------



## Uktawa (18. Mai 2009)

Ach Dalmus, ich hab weder Lust noch die Nerfen dazu mich vor dir dafür zu rechtfertigen warum ich wann und wieso diesen Thread hier aufgemacht habe. Ich hoffe Du kommst mal in eine ähnliche Situation, vieleicht verstehst du es ja dann besser.


----------



## Dalmus (18. Mai 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Ach Dalmus, ich hab weder Lust noch die Nerfen dazu mich vor dir dafür zu rechtfertigen warum ich wann und wieso diesen Thread hier aufgemacht habe. Ich hoffe Du kommst mal in eine ähnliche Situation, vieleicht verstehst du es ja dann besser.


Och, so ein paar Jährchen hab ich schon auf dem Buckel... da kommt man gelegentlich in derartige Situationen.
Die Frage ist halt immer, wie man dann damit umgeht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja, Du magst Dich nicht vor mir rechtfertigen... hab ich kein Problem mit. Aber vielleicht verstehst Du aus dieser Situation heraus dann den zuständigen Redakteur, der möglicherweise ebenfalls keine Lust verspürt sich vor _Dir _zu rechtfertigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erschreckende Parallele, was?^^


----------



## Uktawa (18. Mai 2009)

Dalmus, ich merk schon...Du scheinst einer jener Menschen zu sein die immer das letzte Wort haben müssen. Das ist keine Unterstellung sondern eine Annahme, aufpassen. Genau so wie ich den "schlechten Tag" bzw die "Bauchendscheidung" des betreffenden Redakteurs auch angenommen habe. Wenn Du meine Zeilen noch mal genau liest, wirst du merken das dort steht: _"*Warscheinlich* wars so ne "Bauchendscheidung" ..."_. Ich denke mal Du bist alt genug um zu erkennen das durch das Wort warscheinlich und die anführungin Klammern es sich um eine Annahme handelt. Also bei weitem keine Unterstellung meiner seits.

Was nun die Zeitspanne zwischen dem Erhalt der Ablehnung, meiner Anfrage des Grundes betreffend und der bis heute nicht erfolgten Antwort angeht...wie lange soll man denn deiner Meinung nach warten? Ich habe genau 4 Tage gewartet und ich finde das ausreichend. 
Wenn man als Betreiber solch einen Service anbietet sollte man auch in der Lage sein auf Anfragen in einem vernünftigen Zeitrahmen zu reagieren. Sowas nennt man Service am Kunden. Und ich bin in gewisser Weise hier Kunde genau wie Du. Denn jeder Klick auf diese Seite zählt (Stichwort Besucherzahlen, Werbeinnahmen ect). 

Ich denke mal bevor Du für jemanden "Partei" ergreifst und dich (scheinbar (Annahme !!)) dazu berufen fühlst die "Schweigsamen" zu verteidigen, solltest Du vieleicht mal versuchen dich in meine Lage zu versetzen. Ich hab hier niemanden die Pistole auf die Brust gesetzt und gesagt "Ich will Antworten". Ich habe auch niemandens Arbeit schlecht gemacht. Ich habe meine Meinung kund getan und mein "Problem" mit den News geschildert. Wenn es Dir nicht passt das andere den Dingen gegenüber kritischer sind als Du es vieleicht bist...tschja..dein Problem. Also versuch es bitte nicht zu meinem zu machen.

So, nun hab ich auch Dir gesagt was ich Dir zu sagen hatte. Mehr braucht es nicht. Aber warscheinlich wirst Du eh wieder das letzte Wort haben wollen und meine Aussagen in Frage stellen bzw Auseinander flücken. Tu was Du nicht lassen kannst, aber das dient weder mir noch der Lösung des Problems an sich.

Ich habe Fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (18. Mai 2009)

Wenn ihr Probleme mit einem User habt, dann nutzt nicht solche Threads um das möglichst einer großen Anzahl von Usern publik zu machen. Offtopic entfernt.


----------



## ZAM (18. Mai 2009)

Das war gar nicht so einfach nachzuverfolgen - ich wollte hier nicht reagieren, bevor ich nicht mehr dazu wusste.

Also - erstmal sorry für die Löschung, weil: Leider hats dich schon wieder erwischt. Wir hatten durch den Einbau einer neuen Funktion ein kleines User-News-Dopplungs-Problem. D.h. der News-Store war recht voll - deine User-News war darunter. Bei der Löschung der User-News ist deine dann wieder aufgetaucht und war zu dem Zeitpunkt schon zu alt. Wir möchten bei der Veröffentlichung die User ja nicht anhand veralteter Datums-Angaben denunzieren. Es lag also weder am Inhalt, einer Regelverletzung, noch an deiner Schreibweise. Ich werde das System morgen umbauen, dass das Veröffentlichungsdatum als News-Datum gilt und nicht das Eintragedatum. 
Sieh uns bitte auch nach, dass die Redakteure nicht sofort bzw. generell nicht auf jede Anfrage reagieren können. 

Gruß


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Mai 2009)

@ Noxiel

Ja sorry hast vollkommen Recht

@ ZAM

Na das ist doch wenigstens mal eine akzeptable Ausrede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (18. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das war gar nicht so einfach nachzuverfolgen - ich wollte hier nicht reagieren, bevor ich nicht mehr dazu wusste.
> 
> Also - erstmal sorry für die Löschung, weil: Leider hats dich schon wieder erwischt. Wir hatten durch den Einbau einer neuen Funktion ein kleines User-News-Dopplungs-Problem. D.h. der News-Store war recht voll - deine User-News war darunter. Bei der Löschung der User-News ist deine dann wieder aufgetaucht und war zu dem Zeitpunkt schon zu alt. Wir möchten bei der Veröffentlichung die User ja nicht anhand veralteter Datums-Angaben denunzieren. Es lag also weder am Inhalt, einer Regelverletzung, noch an deiner Schreibweise. Ich werde das System morgen umbauen, dass das Veröffentlichungsdatum als News-Datum gilt und nicht das Eintragedatum.
> Sieh uns bitte auch nach, dass die Redakteure nicht sofort bzw. generell nicht auf jede Anfrage reagieren können.
> ...



Na das ist doch eine klare Aussage. Danke ZAM.
Das es mich schon wider erwischt hat..hmm...scheint so als würde das Thema User-News und Uktawa einfach nicht kompatibel zu einander sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Wie auch immer, wenigstens ist die Angelegenheit nun geklärt und ich weiss endlich warum/wieso/weshalb. Ein schwacher Trost bei der ganzen Sache bleibt mir ja: am Inhalt meiner News lag es nicht.
Jedenfalls Danke für die Aufklärung :-)

@Noxiel: Könntest Du mein Gesicht sehen, würdest du sehen das ich jetzt etwas verwirrt bin. Was/Wer wurde gelöscht und warum? Ist mir hier etwas entgangen? *sich fragend umschaut*


----------



## Noxiel (18. Mai 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> @Noxiel: Könntest Du mein Gesicht sehen, würdest du sehen das ich jetzt etwas verwirrt bin. Was/Wer wurde gelöscht und warum? Ist mir hier etwas entgangen? *sich fragend umschaut*



Du kannst die Augenbraue wieder senken. Es ist alles geklärt und der Betroffene weiß Bescheid.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (19. Mai 2009)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Dalmus, ich merk schon...Du scheinst einer jener Menschen zu sein die immer das letzte Wort haben müssen.


Komisch. Du hättest meinen letzten Post auch einfach so stehen lassen können. Hast Du aber nicht getan. Möglicherweise bist es auch _Du_, der unbedingt das letzte Wort haben möchte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und im Grunde hast Du auch Unrecht mit Deiner Annahme. Ich überlasse das letzte Wort gerne anderen. Jedenfalls solange sie dann sowas schreiben wie "Hm, ich glaube Du hast Recht". *g*

Ich hab mir auch kurz überlegt nichts mehr zu erwidern, aber dazu hast Du einfach zu viel geschrieben, das meines Erachtens noch einer Entgegnung wert ist.



Uktawa schrieb:


> Das ist keine Unterstellung sondern eine Annahme, aufpassen. Genau so wie ich den "schlechten Tag" bzw die "Bauchendscheidung" des betreffenden Redakteurs auch angenommen habe. Wenn Du meine Zeilen noch mal genau liest, wirst du merken das dort steht: _"*Warscheinlich* wars so ne "Bauchendscheidung" ..."_. Ich denke mal Du bist alt genug um zu erkennen das durch das Wort warscheinlich und die anführungin Klammern es sich um eine Annahme handelt. Also bei weitem keine Unterstellung meiner seits.


Wahrscheinlich bist Du völlig meschugge und kleinkariert, denkst, daß die Welt sich nur um Dich dreht und wunderst Dich, wenn es auf ihrer Umlaufbahn um Dich mal unerklärliche Abweichungen gibt.
Wahrscheinlich bist Du irgendein kleiner Nerd, der glaubt, daß sein Geschreibsel hier irgendwen interessiert und daß Deine Infos so weltbewegend sind, daß wir alle zusammen jammern, weil Du uns fortan nicht mehr mit Usernews beglücken wirst.

Na, merkst Du was? Man kann überall wunderbar einfach ein "wahrscheinlich" oder "ich nehme mal an" davor klatschen und sich das dann schön reden. Die Aussage bleibt aber dennoch die gleiche.
"Ich nehme mal an", daß man hier im Forum mit der gleichen Wahrscheinlichkeit mit Modkonsequenz rechnen muß, wenn man schreibt "Wahrscheinlich bist Du ein kompletter Idiot und Vollversager", mit der man auch rechnen muß, wenn man das "wahrscheinlich" einfach wegläßt.
Ich distanziere mich auch nochmal deutlich vom Inhalt des vorhergehenden Absatzes, da er nur der Verdeutlichung dienen sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Uktawa schrieb:


> Was nun die Zeitspanne zwischen dem Erhalt der Ablehnung, meiner Anfrage des Grundes betreffend und der bis heute nicht erfolgten Antwort angeht...wie lange soll man denn deiner Meinung nach warten? Ich habe genau 4 Tage gewartet und ich finde das ausreichend.


Was ist, wenn derjenige 14 Tage im Urlaub ist, oder eben nur eine Woche krank?
Geduld Du haben mußt, junger Padawan.



Uktawa schrieb:


> Wenn man als Betreiber solch einen Service anbietet sollte man auch in der Lage sein auf Anfragen in einem vernünftigen Zeitrahmen zu reagieren. Sowas nennt man Service am Kunden. Und ich bin in gewisser Weise hier Kunde genau wie Du. Denn jeder Klick auf diese Seite zählt (Stichwort Besucherzahlen, Werbeinnahmen ect).


Yeah, danke für die Aufklärung. Nun blicke ich endlich durch. Zam und Konsorten sollten besser mal vor meiner einer und Deiner einer kuschen, denn schließlich sichern wir ihnen ihre Arbeitsplätze und ihr Einkommen.
Hm, moment... wir genießen hier einen kostenlosen Service, richtig? Es gibt hier ehrenamtliche Mods, die keine Kohle dafür sehen, daß sie dafür sorgen, daß es nicht zu wild ausufert und wir haben einen Community Manager, der nicht nur tagsüber, sondern auch am Wochenende und nachts mal seine Anwesenheit hier im Forum durch Posts zeigt. Kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, daß in Zams Jobbeschreibung solche Arbeitszeiten festgelegt sind. Ich glaube, oh, verzeih... Ich nehme an, daß da einige Leute bei buffed wesentlich engagierter bei der Sache sind, als es bei anderen Jobs üblich ist.



Uktawa schrieb:


> Ich denke mal bevor Du für jemanden "Partei" ergreifst und dich (scheinbar (Annahme !!)) dazu berufen fühlst die "Schweigsamen" zu verteidigen, solltest Du vieleicht mal versuchen dich in meine Lage zu versetzen.


Darüber, ob man für die Schweigsamen Partei ergreifen sollte oder nicht, sollten wir besser keine Diskussion hier führen. Das könnte zu sehr ausarten.



Uktawa schrieb:


> Ich hab hier niemanden die Pistole auf die Brust gesetzt und gesagt "Ich will Antworten". Ich habe auch niemandens Arbeit schlecht gemacht.


Doch, das hast Du. Und nun komm mir nicht wieder mit der schwachen Ausrede, daß da ein "Wahrscheinlich" davor stand. Das ist albern. Und nein, das ist weder wahrscheinlich albern, noch nehme ich an, daß es albern ist - es ist einfach albern. Basta.



Uktawa schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Meinung kund getan und mein "Problem" mit den News geschildert. Wenn es Dir nicht passt das andere den Dingen gegenüber kritischer sind als Du es vieleicht bist...tschja..dein Problem. Also versuch es bitte nicht zu meinem zu machen.


a) Ich soll nich mein Problem zu Deinem machen, obwohl Du hier Dein Problem zu unser aller Problem machen wolltest? Das ist gemein... und das wo mein "Problem" doch so sehr mit dem Deinen verknüpft ist.
b) "Den Dingen"? Komisch, ich halte mich eigentlich für einen recht kritischen Menschen. Und ich dachte ich hätte mich auch kritisch genug zu Deinen Ansichten geäußert. *g*

Also, mein lieber Freund, höre bitte einfach auf anderen irgendwas zu unterstellen und ich überlasse Dir gerne das Schlußwort, wenn es Dir doch so am Herzen liegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (19. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube der Thread kann geschlossen werden. Die Sache wurde geklärt und ist damit auch vom Tisch denke ich.

@Dalmus: Ich hab Dich auch lieb.


----------

